

Why we are not showing Gone Home at PAX - swilliams
http://thefullbrightcompany.com/2013/06/21/why-we-are-not-showing-gone-home-at-pax/

======
FN0rdique
A thoughtful explanation of a principled, reasonable decision. I give them two
days before they're buried under an avalanche of brainless dorks ranting about
"censorship."

